# Yeshua Wear



## ReformedWretch (Jun 3, 2005)

I got this as SPAM today.....

http://www.cafepress.com/theloveofgod


----------



## turmeric (Jun 3, 2005)

They have shirts for yr dog!


----------



## default (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't believe in "Christian" Tee shirts anyway, nor do I agree with slapping a bumper sticker on your car, or posting a sign "Happy Birthday Jesus." If a persons coworkers and neighbors don't know they are a Christian by their walk, then something needs to change! People, stop professing and start confessing!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 3, 2005)

The Star of David underwear appeals to me...........


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 3, 2005)

I am all over the "We Stand with Israel Bag."


----------



## Athaleyah (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the Messianic Wall Clock would be a great addition to any home!


----------

